# 120 dogs rescued from Tenn Puppy Mill



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

More than 120 dogs that were living in horrendous conditions at an unlicensed puppy mill in Tennessee ,omg the conditions... The woman claimed she loved them,yeah the money from them! 

120 Dogs Seized From Unlicensed Tennessee Puppy Mill (Video)


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Michelle, I saw this on FB yesterday. So sad, I just started crying again when I read this, "_One small dog broke their hearts when the team found her squeezed between the bodies of two dogs that had died as she tried to keep herself warm._".:smcry: How can anyone do this to these poor innocent babies? Thank God they've been saved. I did see some Maltese in there. I hope one of our rescues gets them and that they'll find real homes and hearts.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Me too,I cried when I saw the video,looked like a Maltese he was holding. Just broke my heart....I hope they throw the book at her and make her pay in jail and working off the thousands it will take to rehab these poor babies.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow Michelle that is so awful :crying:

I just can't believe how people can treat animals this way.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

:smcry::smcry: I saw pics on FB too. It made me so sad to see those poor little dogs in those awful cages. I'm glad they caught this woman. I would like to see her put into a tiny cage and left outside:angry:


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

aprilb said:


> :smcry::smcry: I saw pics on FB too. It made me so sad to see those poor little dogs in those awful cages. I'm glad they caught this woman. I would like to see her put into a tiny cage and left outside:angry:


:goodpost:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

poochie2 said:


> :goodpost:


 Yeah a tiny cage w/ another dog miller on top,peeong and pooing through the wires,down on her....:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*How very sad*

How can anyone do this? OMG I am so ANGRY:angry::angry::angry:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I would guess some of the Malts will go to SCMR so hopefully soon they'll be safe and on their way to a better life!


----------

